# What is the opposite of down, Comrades?



## Saberstrike (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi. The name's Saberstrike. If you're wondering where I got the name, I actually got it from a fictional Transformers character of mine, Saberstrike, who is a custom supercharged and energon-lined P-38, whose engines are Vee-forties, and the engine can speed up to 25,000 RPM, and can go up to 500 MPH, while having a estimate of 150 MPG. Awesome, huh? Anyways, I'm a plane nut, mostly ones of WWII.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2007)

Hallo and welcome !!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Please read the rules of the site.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Jared (Mar 15, 2007)

Yello! Welcome to the site


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you. Thank you very much. Of course, I also play guitar, have been for seven years. I know how to play Black Sabbath's "War Pigs", "Paranoid", and my personal favorite, "Iron Man". I'm also working on my own song, that's about the Flying Tigers of WWII. The name is: "Tigers Of The Sky".


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome from down under!


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, mate.

My Background:

German, English, Irish, Native American. So basically, some of my family was from WWII, and the Korean War...


----------



## Jared (Mar 21, 2007)

Up? The oppposite of down  ^^


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site,


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey, My poppop has an airplane engine sitting in his woods, and I heard from him it's a Pratt Whitney R-2800 Double Wasp radial... Yeah... He even has extra cylinders, which actually shows that there were two valves per cylinder... I could get you some pictures once we go back...

YEAH. A PRATT AND WHITNEY R-2800 DOUBLE WASP!!! It even has the exhaust pipes still on it!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ask him to start it up. That would get the neighbors attention. 

I assume its a rusting hulk?


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 28, 2007)

It's just sitting there... Waiting for new life...

Y'know, my poppop has ten acres of land...


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 3, 2007)

Saberstrike

I bet the CAF would be very interested in that engine. They operate many aircraft that use it including a B-29.


----------



## Saberstrike (Apr 9, 2007)

I kinda live farther away from there... Like... In _Pennsylvania_.

Anyways, I've always wanted a Vought F4U Corsair for myself... But it's really expensive...


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 11, 2007)

Saberstrike

I'm in Oregon, just about the same distance.


----------



## Saberstrike (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh. Okay...

I also like a lot of P-40s, but I mostly like ones with the "Shark's Mouth" design on the front.


----------

